# Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern



## RainbowCrash (21. Mai 2012)

*Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Hey,
meine Arvo müsste jetzt nach knapp 1,5 Jahren mal gereinigt werden. Ich hab schon versucht die obere Blende zu entfernen, allerdings hilft es nichts die ganzen sichtbaren Schrauben auf der Rückseite zu öffnen. Sind da noch welche unter bescheuerten Plätzen wie den Gummifüßen?


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ich würde mal behaupten das Roccat niemals erwartet hätte das jemand eins ihrer Produkte solange nutzt das der Wunsch nach einer Intensivreinigung aufkommen könnte.

Nun gut, bei Dir ist es soweit.
Die Gummifüße sind immer eine beliebte stelle um weitere Schrauben zu verstecken auch Aufkleber werden gern benutzt um die ein oder andere Schraube zu Tarnen. Möglicherweise gibt es auch noch Plastiknasen an den Rändern die man erst aus hebeln muss. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung was davon alles auf die Arvo zutrifft...
Falls der Patient bei der OP stirbt kannst Du Dich ja hier wieder melden und man wird Dir dann sicher einen richtig guten Ersatz empfehlen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ich hab ja eigentlich geplant auf ne Mecha umzusteigen ich hab nur aktuell leider kein Geld für sowas.
Von daher muss die Arvo noch ne weile herhalten 
Mal schauen wann ich dazu komme da etwas genauer nachzuforschen, evtl. gibts dann ne Anleitung falls andere das ganze auch vor haben


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Falls Du "nur" die Tasten ausbauen möchtest um unter diesen sauber zu machen hilft vielleicht folgendes Video: How To: Replace or Clean your MacBook, MacBook Pro, or MacBook Air Keyboard Keys - YouTube Es geht hier zwar um MacBook's aber das Video zeigt sehr schön die Technik einer Scissor Taste die auch in der Arvo verbaut sind und zeigt wie man sie aus- und einbaut.


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ich hab mal am Schlepptop meiner Mum ne Taste raus und wieder rein gemurkst, da gehts ja ganz gut.
Mal schauen ob ichs bei der Arvo auch hinbekomme, da sind die Keycaps ja um einiges größer.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab mal am Schlepptop meiner Mum ne Taste raus und wieder rein gemurkst, da gehts ja ganz gut.
> Mal schauen ob ichs bei der Arvo auch hinbekomme, da sind die Keycaps ja um einiges größer.



Bei der Arvo kannst du ganz einfach die Tasten abhebeln bzw. mit einem key remover abziehen wie bei jeder anderen rubberdome Tastatur auch.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

 Bin jetzt bei der Höhe der Tasten einfach von Scissor ausgegangen, ist schwer darüber Informationen zu finden... Hast Du die selber oder hast Du zu der Info einen Link?
Wenn das ein schnöder (noch billiger) Rubberdome ist würde das den Ausbau der Key's natürlich erheblich erleichtern.


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Also beim Numblock sieht man grade so den normalen Rubberdome-Metallbügel, ich hoff mal das alle Tasten so eingebaut sind.
Dann wärs wirklich kein Problem


----------



## HereIsJohnny (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Meine Freundin hat die Tastatur und ich hab einfach mal ein paar Tasten abgefriemelt.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

@TE: Da kannst Du die ollen Stinker also einfach gefahrlos herausreißen. Ich frage mich die ganze zeit was ein *normaler Rubberdome-Metallbügel* ist?


----------



## HereIsJohnny (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

bei vielen Tastaturen ist bei großen Tasten (Enter, right Shift, Leertaste) ein Metallbügel unter der Taste.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Stabilisatoren sind mir durchaus ein begriff. Das sind allerdings keine "normalen Rubberdome Metallbügel". Das sind eher "normale in fast jeder Tastatur (Rubberdome, Scissor, Mecha) Metallbügel".


----------



## HereIsJohnny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ach sooo... Dann wolltest du nur ein bisschen Erbsen zählen?  Sag das doch gleich


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ich doch nicht! Nein, hätte ja sein können das es bei der Arvo etwas gibt das mir bisher verborgen geblieben ist.


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Bescheuerte Bezeichnung ich weiß 
Ich mein die Metallbügel bei Enter, Backspace und co also bei den größeren Tasten, keine Ahnung wie die Dinger eigentlich heißen.
Tasta ist wieder sauber und hat ein viel angenehmeres Tippgefühl als vorher 

Edit: Man sollte auch schauen obs ne neue Seite gibt 
Genau die Dinger mein ich ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> ...meine Arvo müsste jetzt nach knapp 1,5 Jahren mal gereinigt werden...


 Und bitte nicht vergessen, die Gummimatte gleich mit GPM (GummiPflegeMittel) zu behandeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (  )


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Ouh hab ich ganz vergessen, da muss ich morgen noch mal ran


----------



## HereIsJohnny (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Kann man mit der Gummipflege auch Kondome haltbarer machen?


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*



> Kann man mit der Gummipflege auch Kondome haltbarer machen?


Klar ich verwende meinen schon seit 8 Jahren. Löcher bessere ich mit Fahrradflicken aus !

Ist bei dir die Beschriftung der Arvo noch ok ? Ich hab die letzte Woche bei Amazon im Angebot für 34€ bestellt, aber diese komische Art der Tastenbeschriftung macht mir etwas Angst :>


----------



## HereIsJohnny (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Da mein holdes Weib die Tastatur seit ca einem Jahr besitzt und viel schreibt (Frauen sind ja manchmal doch recht Mitteilsam) kann ich sagen, dass auch bei starker Nutzung die Tastenbeschriftung noch einwandfrei zu lesen ist. Ob sie noch so aussieht wie im Original kann ich nicht sagen, dazu fehlt mir ein Vergleich.


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Naja solange sie noch zu sehen ist passt das wohl. Es wirkt nur eben so als wären das kleine Aufkleber, aber scheint wohl irgendwie verschweißt zu sein. Viel mehr macht mir aber die weiße Farbe darauf Sorgen, aber naja für 34€ kann man nicht meckern, hab ich so nur noch nie gesehen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat Arvo unter den Tasten säubern*

Die Beschriftung von S und D ist bei mir minmal verblasst das wars aber auch schon an Alterserscheinungen


----------

